# Car Seats...



## jak721 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi! I am moving to Brisbane in 5 days time (!) with my hubby and 3 kids (5,4,2).

We have already bought a car and it has a lap belt in the middle. I currently own a Britax car seat for my 2 year old which can be used with just a lap belt - however - I have just read that I cannot use any car seats from abroad as they do not have the correct 'Australian Standard'. I have looked on line and I cannot find any forward facing car seats which say they can be used with just a lap belt.

Anyone know anything about this? Any ideas how I can get 3 car seats in the back with the lap belt in the middle. HELP....


----------

